# Magnum is getting bigger!



## Misted-Dream (Feb 28, 2014)

I had to post some photos of Magnum as he's been growing up.  I got him February 20th when he was 9 weeks old. He's about 14 weeks old now. He's my first GSD and I couldn't be happier with him!

Right after we brought him home:









A little over 10 weeks old:









About 12 weeks old:


















And here he is today, at 14 weeks:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He is adorable! Love his name too(I have an African Grey named Magnum)


----------



## Bogee's Boss (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey, my Bogee will be 14 weeks on the 1st they look alot alike i think, your Magnam is just awesom!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He's going to be a handsome boy! LOL those ears.


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Aww his ears look like a bunny's ear

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Misted-Dream (Feb 28, 2014)

Thank you, guys! Haha, I had thought his ears would stay up when he was around 12 weeks old--how naïve I was.  It's fun to see what their ears decide to do next, though.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks like his ears are on the way up-Gorgeous pup!


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

Gorgeous pup, mine turned 19 weeks yesterday, 51.6 lbs. and ears up 







.


----------



## Jakesworld (Mar 4, 2014)

"Collie ear" stage! Ha ha. What a cutie! His color is just beautiful.


----------



## Misted-Dream (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks, guys!  

SoCal, very lovely! Beautiful, big pup.


----------



## Misted-Dream (Feb 28, 2014)

It was finally super warm today--75 degrees and sunny! I decided to take Magnum out and get some more photos. I'm slowly getting him used to his "outside domain" where he'll be eventually. He's just shy of being exactly 4 months old, and currently he weighs 32 pounds.






















































CRAZY FACE!!! 



























Stacking all by himself!









What is this "sun"? It's so bright...


















The puppy face is slowly disappearing.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

I had a blanket back at one time, they're so pretty!


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

What a stunning boy! I'm getting puppy fever; but it's going to be a couple of years before I get another dog. :-(


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Gorgeous pup and quickly growing into a dog. Great pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Misted-Dream (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks for your comments, guys! It's so much fun watching him grow up.


----------



## Misted-Dream (Feb 28, 2014)

Here he is at 18 weeks old! Definitely looking like a mini German Shepherd now.  His tail's getting bushier, his ears are probably up for good, and he's starting to fill out a little.


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Very nice pup, great pic with the ears, gotta love the ears!!!! Enjoy!!! Bob


----------



## wolf89871 (Apr 29, 2014)

Misted-Dream said:


> Thanks for your comments, guys! It's so much fun watching him grow up.


U have a beautiful boy


----------



## Misted-Dream (Feb 28, 2014)

I haven't posted updates yet for a while, so here he is at 6 months old now! I'm not sure how much he weighs, but a month ago he was about 45 pounds. So I'm guessing he's around 55 pounds at this point. My little guy's not so little anymore!














































Here he is next to my miniature horse, Blue. These two are best buds!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

well isn't he gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Misted-Dream (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks very much, Lori!


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 16, 2012)

_Very_ impressive looking pup.

I drive a Magnum, so my compliments on the name, too.


----------



## Misted-Dream (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks very much, Typhoon! 

Haha, that's great!


----------

